# Replacement board



## Chris252 (4 mo ago)

Looking to buy a replacement board for a 
Rockford Fosgate Power T20001bd


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

Just throw it in the trash and buy another one. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

